# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Rugklachten/schokken door mijn wervels

## dolfijnjorien

hallo

ik heb een vraag 
ik ben eind juni met mijn fiets gevallen 
en toen ben ik bij de dokter geweest en bleek dat ik misschien mijn bekken een beetje gekneusd had en dat ik gewoon rustig aan moest doen maar het werd alleen maar slechter dus ben ik 2,5 maand later weer naar de huisarts geweest en ben ik doorgestuurd voor foto's maken van mijn rug maar daar kwam niets uit dus ben ik door gestuurd naar de fysio. en toen ik daar kwam bleek dat mijn bekken gekanteld waren... en die zijn toen elke keer recht gezet enzo. en naar 7 behandelingen was ik klaar. maar toen na de 7de behandeling een dag later had ik weer heel veel pijn en ben ik een maand later weer naar de fysio geweest en daar ben ik nu weer 3 keer geweest alleen het word alleen maar slechter en mijn bekken kantelen de hele tijd en als ik er geweest ben dan een half uur later doet alles weer net zo zeer als of het lijkt dat ik er niet geweest ben. En dan heb ik ook dat bij veel bewegingen die ik maak dat dat door mijn wervels heen schokt?? :Confused:  en nu gaat de fysio wel met mijn huisarts overleggen wat ze gaan doen maar ik wou eigenlijk vragen of het wel normaal is dat het zo door mijn wervels heen schokt enne oja kan je daar ook een pijnstiller voor slikken?? want dat was ik vergeten te vragen bij de fysio 
hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen :EEK!:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Dolfijnjorien,

Vervelend dat je zoveel pijn hebt. Of je bepaalde pijnstillers mag slikken zou je eventueel kunnen informeren bij de apotheker, Paracetamol mag je in de meeste gevallen wel slikken, maar of deze veel nut hebben voor jouw klachten betwijfel ik.
Misschien eens een second opinion aanvragen, zo te zien komen ze er niet uit wat het nou precies is.

Overigens zou jij in je volgende berichten een ander artikel-icoon willen gebruiken  :Wink: , Zoals in dit topic te lezen is: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10561 Gebruiken wij het uitroepteken voor Artikelen, zo houden wij het forum overzichtelijk  :Wink: 

Succes! En beterschap met de pijn

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## dotito

hallo Dolfijnjorien,

wat ik zou doen ik ben namelijk,ook rugpatient.vragen aan u arts voor een botscan daar zien ze alles op en op foto's niet.zo weet je toch tenminste waar dat schokkend gevoel vandaan komt.voor de pijn kan je altijd paracetamol innemen,of brufen.maar als je echt heel veel pijn hebt denk ik niet dat het gaat helpen.hoop in ieder geval dat je weer vlug genezen bent.
en de moed nooit opgeven. :Smile: 

grtjes,Dotito, :Smile:

----------


## TomKarperien

> hallo
> 
> ik heb een vraag 
> ik ben eind juni met mijn fiets gevallen 
> en toen ben ik bij de dokter geweest en bleek dat ik misschien mijn bekken een beetje gekneusd had en dat ik gewoon rustig aan moest doen maar het werd alleen maar slechter dus ben ik 2,5 maand later weer naar de huisarts geweest en ben ik doorgestuurd voor foto's maken van mijn rug maar daar kwam niets uit dus ben ik door gestuurd naar de fysio. en toen ik daar kwam bleek dat mijn bekken gekanteld waren... en die zijn toen elke keer recht gezet enzo. en naar 7 behandelingen was ik klaar. maar toen na de 7de behandeling een dag later had ik weer heel veel pijn en ben ik een maand later weer naar de fysio geweest en daar ben ik nu weer 3 keer geweest alleen het word alleen maar slechter en mijn bekken kantelen de hele tijd en als ik er geweest ben dan een half uur later doet alles weer net zo zeer als of het lijkt dat ik er niet geweest ben. En dan heb ik ook dat bij veel bewegingen die ik maak dat dat door mijn wervels heen schokt?? en nu gaat de fysio wel met mijn huisarts overleggen wat ze gaan doen maar ik wou eigenlijk vragen of het wel normaal is dat het zo door mijn wervels heen schokt enne oja kan je daar ook een pijnstiller voor slikken?? want dat was ik vergeten te vragen bij de fysio 
> hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen


Als je met dit soort problemen zit is het misschien goed om een Scan en een backcheck te laten maken bijm rugpijnkliniek DorSano. Met de uitslag van deze twee onderzoekingen weet je meestal genoeg wat er aan de hand is en wat voor behnadelings mogelijkheden er zijn. De DorSano kliniek biedt een gratis rugscan aan en verder onderzoek en evt therapie wordt normaal door alle zorgverzekeraars vergoed mits je fysiotherapie meeverzekert hebt in je zorg polis. Kijk maar op www.lage-rugpijn.nl voor info en om je in te scchrijven voor een gratis rugscan
Tom

----------


## dolfijnjorien

hoi hoi

ik was door mijn huisarts door verwezen naar een cesar therapie omdat hij dacht dat het van mijn houding kwam maar bleek dat het daar niet van komt en zit dus nu weer met hetzelfde probleem en wacht nu op de fysio en als ik daar ben hoop ik dat die helpt en als dat niet helpt dan willen ze me door sturen omdat wel klachten heb maar ze weten niet waar het vandaan komt en eigenlijk denken ze dat het van stress komt maar goed dat hoop ik niet 

Heel erg bedankt voor jullie tips!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Jorien,

Hoe is het inmiddels met de rugklachten?
Heeft de fysio geholpen?
Sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hoi Luuss,

Ik ben toen weer bij de huisarts geweest en heb toen een diclofenac gekregen doordat ik nog niet terecht kon bij de fysio en ik vreselijk gek werd van de pijn. Uiteindelijk kon ik bij de fysio therapeut terecht, maar dat heeft toen niet geholpen. Heb toen weer elke keer mijn bekken recht laten zetten, maar het hielp niet. 
Uiteindelijk ben ik door die mensendieck therapie in combinatie met een verwijs naar de huisarts terug gestuurd, daar kreeg ik te horen dat ik gewoon naar de fysio moest gaan en dat hij er niets aan kon doen, omdat er al een foto was gemaakt van mijn rug en daar kwam niks uit dus hij vond dat ik gewoon naar de fysio moest. Nou daar was ik het niet mee eens, dus heb ik de fysio ook niet opgebeld. 
Wel liep ik nog altijd bij de mensendieck therapie.
Verder kreeg ik een tip van een kennis van mij en die verwees mij door naar een shiatsu therapie. Die heb ik toen rond afgelopen juni gebeld en kon pas in november terecht. Toen dacht ik van pff wat een lange wachtlijst maar dan zal die man vast ook wel goed zijn. Maar goed ondertussen had ik nog steeds pijn en ben gewoon door gelopen.
Afgelopen september ging mijn moeder met een vriendin van haar naar de fysio toe en dat was een bekkenfysiotherapeut. Daar heeft mijn moeder gevraagt of die vrouw iets voor mij kon betekenen. Die vrouw vond van wel dus heb ik erheen gebeld, kon daar diezelfde week al terecht. Daar ben ik 2 keer geweest want die vrouw was 3-4-5 keer niets. Ze kraakte mijn vorige fysio af en die vrouw van die mensendieck terapie was ook niet goed, volgens haar moest je gaan lopen zoals een pinguin! Nou echt waar het was een hele rare vrouw! Dus daar was ik snel weer weg,
Afgelopen november ben ik begonnen bij een shiatsu therapie! Nou echt waar helemaal geweldig! Die man mag dan wel mijn bekken niet recht zetten maar heb een stuk minder last van mijn rug! Gelukkig maar...... Zit alleen nog met het probleem dat ik zo af en toe wel last van mijn bekken heb en ook het gevoel heb dat ze gekanteld staan, maar wie weet kan die man daar nog iets aan doen. A.s. maandag moet ik weer naar die shiatsu therapie toe en we zullen het dan wel zien. 
This wel een therapie om aan te raden aan andere mensen.  :Big Grin: 

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## Sefi

Hoi Jorien,
Vraag eens aan die man of hij je psoas, oftewel, lendenspier kan behandelen. 
Dat is een spier die heel vaak de oorzaak ervan is dat je bekken scheef getrokken wordt. De psoas is niet zo makkelijk te behandelen, dus veel therapeuten doen het ook niet.
De psoas zit vast aan je onderste ruggewervels en loopt door je buikholte naar de voorkant van je dijbeen. Als de spier gespannen is, dus verkort is, trekt hij zo hard aan je botten dat ze gaan kantelen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Jorien,
He wat een gedoe om goed geholpen te worden!  :Frown: 
Loop je nog steeds bij de mensendieck therapeut?
Fijn dat shiatsu therapie voor verlichting zorgt tot nu toe!  :Smile: 
Hopelijk kan die shiatsu man iets aan je bekken probleem doen, ik zou de tip van Sefi meenemen als je heen gaat!
Sterkte!

Hey Sefi,
Bedankt voor de goede info!
Dat therapeuten die psoas niet behandelen is dat omdat ze bang zijn dat het mis gaat?

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sefi

Hoi Luuss,
Nee hoor, er kan niet veel mis gaan met de psoas, maar hij zit op een lastige plek... in je buik, achter je ingewanden. Een gedeelte kun je aan de zijkant voelen onder je ribben, maar dat is slecht een gedeelte.
Verder heb ik het idee dat veel therapeuten te weinig ervaring hebben met de psoas en daarom niet zo snel aan deze spier denken. Meestal worden de makkelijk bereikbare spieren behandelt, zoals rug, nek, beenspieren, etc. Zelfs bilspieren worden al minder vaak behandeld, of de spieren aan de binnenkant van je bovenbenen worden ook vaak overgeslagen... te intiem zeg maar... maar ze kunnen wel ernstige problemen geven.
Als je het Triggerpoint Handboek in huis hebt dan zul je er ook wel veel over kunnen lezen. Het wordt er allemaal in besproken.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

> Hey Jorien,
> He wat een gedoe om goed geholpen te worden! 
> Loop je nog steeds bij de mensendieck therapeut?
> Fijn dat shiatsu therapie voor verlichting zorgt tot nu toe! 
> Hopelijk kan die shiatsu man iets aan je bekken probleem doen, ik zou de tip van Sefi meenemen als je heen gaat!
> Sterkte!
> 
> Hey Sefi,
> Bedankt voor de goede info!
> ...




Hey hoi,

@ Luuss
Nee ik loop niet meer bij de mensendieck therapie. Vorige week maandag moest ik daar heen en die vrouw zij ook tegen mij van ik kan niets meer voor je betekenen dan alleen gezellig met je kletsen. Dus heb ik het afgesloten en moet ik afwachten of die shiatsu therapie helpt. Maar goed je kan daar je verhaal ook wel kwijt bij die shiatsu therapie! Daar ben ik ook wel blij mee. 

@ Sefi
Ik kan nog wel idd gaan vragen of hij dat wil doen was het alweer helemaal vergeten. Maar die man behandeld je ook letterlijk van top tot teen. 

Liefs,

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sefi,
Bedankt voor de uitleg  :Smile: 

@ Jorien,
Ja als mensendieck niet meer helpt dan kan je er beter mee stoppen, scheelt weer centjes en tijd  :Wink: 
Hoevaak heb je shiatzu therapie?
Ik hoop voor je dat het helpt!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

eyyy hoi, 

tsja idd als het nie thelpt an je maar beter stoppen he!!

Eum ik ben nnu 5 keer bij die shiatsu therapie geweest. En heb laatst nieuwe afspraken gemaakt tot volgend jaar december. Mar dan op de duur is het ook om de maand dus heb nog iets van 13x ee afspraak staan ofzzo. Maar die man heeft het ook echt onngelofelijk druk maar goed ik hoop idd ook dat het helpt! We zullen het wel zien.

Liefs,

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hoi hoi, 

Vanmiddag net bij de therapeut geweest en die heeft tape op mijn rug gedaan, heeft iemand daar ook ervaring mee??

Liefs,
Jorientjeee

----------


## Sefi

Ja, heb ik ervaring mee. Wat wil je weten?

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hooi, 

nou ik wou eigelijks vragen wat iemand anders er van vond. Had jij het ook op je onder rug dan? Overigens heb ik het er alweer afgehaald, want ik had er verschikkelijk last van deed gewoon echt zeer... Afgelopen zondag kon ik al helemaal niks meer.....

----------


## Sefi

Ik heb niet het idee dat het iets deed. Ik heb ze op verschillende plekken gehad en ook op de onderrug, maar had er geen baat bij. Na een paar dagen kreeg ik last van jeuk. De peut had ook gezegd dat zodra ik er last van kreeg dan moest ik het eraf halen.
Ik heb alle kleuren gehad, maar ik kon geen verschil merken dat de ene kleur anders werkte dan de andere. Er wordt nl. beweerd dat het per kleur een verschillende werking kan hebben. Welke kleur had jij?

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Haaj,, 

Ja idd bij mij werd er ook egzegt van als het zeer doet eraf halen, allene tsja dat deeedik eerst niet omdat ik dacht van och komt omdat ik ff ben wezen spoten

Biij mij werd er niet gezet dat de ene kleur anders dan de andere kleur was, ik mocht gwoon kiezen uit roze & huidskleur, maar roze vond ik te opvallend haha.. Mar hij zei niet tegen mij of er wel of niet verschil per kleur zit..

----------

